# my new Squam



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

A new species for new to get used to....


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Gorgeous snake. Nice one.


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

:mf_dribble: thats one amazing looking snake, i bet your very proud, what species is it exactly?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

variable bush viper:2thumb: 
They are quickly becoming my favorite looking snake.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

He looks soooo happy :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

that is a fricking awesome looking snake you have there and im not really into snakes lol

i cant understand the stick you guys take on here sometimes you all have some of the most amazing looking animals iv ever seen unless most of them are jealous lol

but a big up to you guys for all your amazing animals lol


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Now that is a gorgeous snake! must have cost a pretty penny?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Gorgeous snake


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

DWA snakes knock the others into touch on pure looks alone.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

That looks awesome!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> DWA snakes knock the others into touch on pure looks alone.


lol you aint half wrong there lol and i dont even know what that snake is lol some sort of viper maybe lol i dunno


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> lol you aint half wrong there lol and i dont even know what that snake is lol some sort of viper maybe lol i dunno


 
it's a variable bush viper.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> it's a variable bush viper.


 
cheers for that i had a feeling that it was some sort of viper lol

its totally awesome id love to have the nads to do something like that


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> cheers for that i had a feeling that it was some sort of viper lol
> 
> its totally awesome id love to have the nads to do something like that


 
yeah pretty awesome, if i got DWA, id get myself 3 things, if i had the room and money that is...

Gila Monster
Sulawesi Temple Viper 
Tiger


google those sulawesi temple vipers, seriously stunning animals. Or if you have access to the DWA classifieds at the top of the DWA section there is some for sale in there.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> yeah pretty awesome, if i got DWA, id get myself 3 things, if i had the room and money that is...
> 
> Gila Monster
> Sulawesi Temple Viper
> ...


 
wow just had a look that is also 1 cool looking snake. 
is it just me or do all dwa species just look more dangerous compaired to non dwa or is it just the couple iv looked at?

its like the green tree mamba(i think thats what it is) thats like if looks can kill that would be the number 1 killer for me lol

i dont know anything bout snakes and only noticed this section lastweek but some of the snakes iv seen are incredible and didnt know people can keep these kinds


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> wow just had a look that is also 1 cool looking snake.
> is it just me or do all dwa species just look more dangerous compaired to non dwa or is it just the couple iv looked at?
> 
> its like the green tree mamba(i think thats what it is) thats like if looks can kill that would be the number 1 killer for me lol
> ...


Haha yeah they all seem to look dangerous, apart from the coral snake. The coral snake looks alot like your average milksnake. 

Although it would not be wise to get them mixed up lol.

oh green mamba's are beauties :mf_dribble: and albino monnocled cobra's. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: ... double drool for the cobra haha. thats worth a google also lol.



you can keep any animal on this list with a DWA license. 

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> Haha yeah they all seem to look dangerous, apart from the coral snake. The coral snake looks alot like your average milksnake.
> 
> Although it would not be wise to get them mixed up lol.
> 
> ...


 
wtf lions and tigers :gasp:thats insane i thought here endangered lol imagine trying to house them lol and the food bill wow that would be nuts lol

iv had a look at that albino cobra thats 1 sweet snake aswell

oh i wish i could get past he rats to feed them hahaha what a wimp lol


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Awful! and badly photographed. Atheris Squamigera, no one likes them.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> wtf lions and tigers :gasp:thats insane i thought here endangered lol imagine trying to house them lol and the food bill wow that would be nuts lol
> 
> iv had a look at that albino cobra thats 1 sweet snake aswell
> 
> oh i wish i could get past he rats to feed them hahaha what a wimp lol


 
Hahaha yeah the food bill would be rediculous, maybe one day when i have lots of money to spare ha.

you'd soon get used to the rats/mice/gerbils etc, just like taking a piece of meat out the freezer for dinner.

or get an egg eating snake!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> Awful! and badly photographed. Atheris Squamigera, no one likes them.


:lol2:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

That's one sexy looking snake! :mf_dribble:

And people wonder why I want my licence!!


----------



## geks (May 18, 2010)

*wow*

wat a beauty lucky u:notworthy:


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

southwest vipers said:


> Awful! and badly photographed. Atheris Squamigera, no one likes them.


Thats why they were only 25 euros at Hamm


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

southwest vipers said:


> Awful! and badly photographed. Atheris Squamigera, no one likes them.


 
Looks like another attack of the green eyed monster here. Beautiful looking snakes by the way Slippery


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

George_Milllett said:


> Looks like another attack of the green eyed monster here. Beautiful looking snakes by the way Slippery


:lol2: You Green eyed monster you Mark :lol2::lol2:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Now that is one stupidly beautiful animal, I'am surprised you were able to take your eyes off of it to post this thread :mf_dribble:.
It must be wonderful to keep a snake/snakes that looks like that, anyway I hope she/he settles in ok.


----------

